# Who Is Like Our God ...



## ANT (Sep 23, 2007)

"If He build, He makes a world. 

If He be angry with the world, He sends a flood over the face of the whole earth. 

If He goes out with the armies of the saints, He makes the sun stand still, the stars to fight, the seas to swallow up the most dreadful armadas. 

If He love, the precious heart's blood of His own Son is not too dear. 

If He deliver any man, He pulls him out of the hand of the prince of darkness, and frees him from everlasting flames. 

If any become His favourite through Christ's mediation, He will make him a king, give him a paradise, and set a crown of eternity upon his head."

Quote from ... General Directions for a Comfortable Walking with God (Pg. 437)
By: *Robert Bolton*



I just finished reading this book this morning ... These few lines have given me several things to meditate on and to glorify God for.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 23, 2007)

A most excellent book!


----------



## ANT (Sep 24, 2007)

*ATTN: VirginiaHuguenot*

Hey Andrew ... Have you ever read ...

Solitude Improved By Divine Meditation
By: Nathaniel Ranew

I was thinking about making that my next choice when I am finished with my current readings ... (C.H. Spurgeon Autobiography - The Early Years).

I really found Robert Bolton's book very profitable ... I did notice (at least on my own behalf), that he was a little more difficult to follow. But his insight and understanding ... amazing. I'm so glad I took the time to read it.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 24, 2007)

That book has been very high on my "to-get" list for a while, but I have found it to be very pricey. However, I believe it is _the_ classic work on Christian meditation, which is saying a lot out of all the Puritan works on the subject. You can read a little sample of it online as well as an essay on Ranew and his treatment of the subject here. You should go for it. Blessings, brother!


----------



## ANT (Sep 24, 2007)

I have the book in my library ... hopefully within the next month I should have it read ... If you have not aquired it yet due to cost, you are always welcome to borrow it. Let me know if you are interested. I can mail it to you when I am done, then you can mail it back when you are done (That way ... it will only cost you postage)


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 25, 2007)

Wow, Anthony, that is really generous of you. Thanks brother! I will keep that in mind...but I do hope to purchase the book soon enough. Please let me know your thoughts on the book after you finishing reading it. And let me know if you plan to resume selling more SDG books from your own library too!


----------



## ANT (Sep 25, 2007)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> Please let me know your thoughts on the book after you finishing reading it.



Will Do!



VirginiaHuguenot said:


> And let me know if you plan to resume selling more SDG books from your own library too!



I think ... that my book selling days are over. I have a very nice core library (I went from about 10 or 11 overflowing bookcases, down to 1 full one) of the choicest literature and my favorite authors. The LORD has been very generous in allowing me to read these books, and now (when I do get rid of them) I am donating them to my church library so that the other members can have the opportunity to read them as well (and they will still be available to my children when they are ready to read them.)

If I ever find a copy of it while I am browsing used book stores or thrift stores ... (or other SDG titles that I already have that are hard to find) ... I will be sure to think of you and pick it/them up.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 25, 2007)

ANT said:


> VirginiaHuguenot said:
> 
> 
> > And let me know if you plan to resume selling more SDG books from your own library too!
> ...



 (but I understand)



> If I ever find a copy of it while I am browsing used book stores or thrift stores ... (or other SDG titles that I already have that are hard to find) ... I will be sure to think of you and pick it/them up.



 Thanks brother!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 25, 2007)

ANT said:


> Hey Andrew ... Have you ever read ...
> 
> Solitude Improved By Divine Meditation
> By: Nathaniel Ranew
> ...



Anthony -- Just fyi, I found a copy of Ranew's book at RHB on the used shelf recently and got it for a good price. I have found an online edition as well. Looking forward to reading it. Thanks again for your kind offer, brother.


----------



## ANT (Oct 25, 2007)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> ANT said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Andrew ... Have you ever read ...
> ...



Very Cool! Glad to hear it!


----------

